# Nedd more prayers!!



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Lily's hubby had a mild heart attack we think sometime last week but just went to the hospital today. They found alot of blockage and he already had 2 stents put in so he is on the road to recovery but your prayers won't hurt..


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Prayers and good thoughts sent!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Ditto here. I hope he gets healthy and happy soon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sending good thoughts from Mich as well.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow.

The whole family will be in our thoughts.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Prayers on the way from New Jersey.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Prayers from here, too! Get better man!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn, what a rough few months we've been having around here. All of our best thoughts as well.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh my gosh. I just saw this. Lots of love and well wishes from Tony and I.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Well wishes at full throttle.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks guys ..he is home now and doing fine. Ornary as ever.
He will prob be off work awhile though , we shall see.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Prayers being sent. Glad to hear he is doing better.


----------

